# Downtown Shelby Days 2019



## schwinnja (Jan 14, 2019)

Any news if this happening this year?

Thanks.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes it is happening.  A group is meeting Monday to discuss details.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 27, 2019)

Please keep us posted ,going to take the day off and come down ,I have a Shelby coming that makes it all worth while .


----------

